# Rosenbogen



## Kolja (18. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt wende ich mich mal an Euch.

Leider habe ich im örtlichen Handel keinen stabilen Rosenbogen gefunden. Im Internet gibt es zwar einiges, aber so ganz ohne Anfassen/Angucken bzw. Empfehlung will ich nicht gerne kaufen. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt was ich suche bzw. nicht möchte. 

Also:
Ich möchte mit zwei Rosenbögen (evtl. oben mit Baustahlverbindung) einen kleinen Sitzplatz gestalten und mit Rosen beranken. 
Bögen
- aus Volleisen
- stabil
- möglichst wenig Verzierungen, sieht man hinterher sowieso nicht mehr
- Befestigung mit separaten Erdankern bzw. Bohrlöchern zur Verankerung in Fundament

Was habt Ihr für Bögen? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Wo kann ich so etwas kaufen? Habt Ihr Euch mal welche anfertigen lassen?

Ich würde mich freuen, Tipps zu bekommen. Ich bin im Moment schon ganz wuschig, bei dem ganzen Angebot. Jetzt mache ich mich mal weiter auf die Suche nach der "richtigen" Rose, welch eine unüberschaubare Auswahl.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Andrea, 

wir haben uns gerade zwei stabile Rankhilfen selber gebaut. 

 

Am hinteren soll eine Climbing Mrs. Herbert Stevens gepflanzt werden, für die vordere suchen wir noch eine zweite Rose. 

Zwar kein Bogen, aber in dieser bauweise individuell in der Größe und Gestaltung. 
Kosten je Stück inkl. Farbe und allem Zipp und Zapp keine 50 Euro. 

Im Vorgarten haben wir einen Bogen aus dem Baumarkt, ich glaub der Bibermarkt wars. 

 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Andrea,
ich habe den hier für kleines Geld in der "Bucht" erstanden, glaube 50 Euro - allerdings im Winter, daher auch der Preis. Die "Verzierungen" sind gut behilflich, die Rosentriebe zu leiten.
 

Rechts und links davon jeweils eine "Laguna"  gesetzt, die sich dann hoffentlich irgendwann oben treffen... vor der weißen Hauswand.


----------



## mareike (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Andrea,

ich habe mir vor Jahren einen stabilen Rosenbogen aus dem Internet bestellt. Das einzige was nicht gut war, waren die Füße. Das waren Platten, die man mit Heringen befestigen konnte. Das hatte beim nächsten Sturm nicht gehalten. Deshalb habe ich ihn einzementiert und das ist bombenfest. Die einfachen aus den Kaufhäusern taugen nichts, die verbiegen  sich sehr.

:cu mareike


----------



## animei (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Ich war vor 2 Jahren auch auf der Suche nach einem stabilen Metallbogen ohne großes Geschnörkel, wollte mir schon fast einen anfertigen lassen, aber mir waren die alle viel zu teuer. Ich hab dann meinen alten selbstgebastelten aus Holz wieder aufgestellt, hab aber dann gesehen, dass naturagart auch welche hat. Auch nicht ganz billig, aber doch nicht ganz so teuer, wie das, was ich vorher so gesehen hatte: http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/der-lebe-garten-wohnen-in-der-natur.html


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Andrea,
es geht natürlich auch so.
 

Sowohl Terrasse als auch umlaufende Pergola haben wir selbst gebaut.
Somit hat man die Chance die jeweilige Größe selber zu variieren.


----------



## Kolja (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Ihr alle,

danke für die Anregungen und sogar mit Bildern. 

@Wolf 
Ja, Holz. Das hatte ich irgendwie außen vor gelassen. Ich wollte Metallmöbel in die Sitzlaube stellen, da erschien mir Holz zu wuchtig. Hätte natürlich den Vorteil, dass ich nach meinen Maßen bauen könnte und jederzeit noch Streben, Verstärkungen, Stahlseile, Getränkehalter, Aschenbecher .... anbringen könnte.
Wie stark müssten die senkrechten Balken denn sein? Ich würde jetzt mal von einer Größe von 2,20 breit und hoch, Tiefe 1,30 ausgehen. Wir haben gerade einen Sichtschutz mit Pfosten 7x7 aufgebaut, das sieht ja doch noch schlank aus.
Oh, noch eine Idee. Ich könnte an den Seiten Stücke von Kastanienzaun als Rankhilfe unterbringen. Endlich ein Plätzchen für diesen schönen Zaun. Vielleicht auch als Dach?

@Eva-Maria
Weißt du noch den Anbieter? Wie ist der Bogen im Boden verankert?

@Mareike
Ich würde einen Metallbogen gerne mit Erdnägeln befestigen. "Betonbaustellen" habe ich im Moment genug.  Was habt Ihr denn für einen Boden und wie lang waren die Häringe?

@Animei
Danke für den Link. An Naturagard hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Genau so könnte ich mir sie vorstellen. Aber die sind aus Aluminium und darauf würde ich deswegen gerne verzichten.

Oh je eine Frage, noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Im Moment geht mir der Kastanienzaun nicht aus dem Kopf. Ach ich weiß auch nicht. Ob das alles dieses Jahr noch was wird? Aber ich würde so gerne im Herbst noch pflanzen. Ich habe einfach zu viele Baustellen.

Ich würde mich über weitere Anregungen freuen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Andrea,
den Anbieter weiß ich leider nicht mehr, habe aber festgestellt... sobald es in die Wintersaison geht, werden immer mal wider welche bei 1,2,3 eingestellt.
Unser Rosenbogen ist mit "Betonfüßen" in dr Erde verankert, da es hier häufiger ordentlich stürmt

Terrasse mit Pergola. auch da sind die Pergola-Füße in Beton.
Pergola haben wir selbst gebaut, lediglich die Rankgitter gekauft und die Konstruktion auf deren Größe/Breite abgestimmt, aufgebaut.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Andrea,

meiner war nicht aus Volleisen sondern Stahlrohr - hat genau 3 Jahre gehalten. Bei den 123 Volleisendingern wäre ich vorsichtig - die Verstrebungen sind zwar gefüllt jedoch werden die auch geschraubt und da sehe ich den Bruchpunkt auch wenns etwas länger dauern könnte.

Machen lassen wäre warscheinlich unbezahlbar. Ich würde nur noch einen kaufen der aus einem Stück ist - und bin nun selber auf der Suche nach einem vor Ort Angebot.

Zur Not wird es wohl ein Holzselbstbau werden.


----------



## Kolja (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

@Eva-Maria

Oh je, ich glaube ich komme um die Betonfüße nicht herum. Dann wäre es auf jeden Fall schön, wenn unten eine Verstrebung ist, so dass man eingießen kann.


@Ralf
Ich möchte auch möglichst nur das kaufen, was ich vor Ort ansehen kann. Aber ich habe hier schon alles abgeklappert und keine Idee mehr, wo ich suchen soll. Baumärkte und Gartencenter haben eine sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl und manches sieht schon im Laden wackelig aus, ist geschraubt und obwohl innenstehend an den Anschlusstellen schon angerostet. 
GE= Gelsenkirchen? Dieser 123 ist in Essen. Bietet aber soweit ich sehen konnte, keine Besichtigungs-/Abholmöglichkeit.
Wenn du fündig wirst, sag mir doch Bescheid. Soweit ist das Sauerland auch nicht von Gelsenkirchen entfernt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Jepp, Danke


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Andrea, 

das ist halt der Vorteil der 1 2 3 Verkäufer, die müssen keine Ausstellung bezahlen und auch keine Verkäufer, die da anwesend sind. Nen Foto und 24 Stunden (Online) Ladenöffnungszeit. Das spart kosten. 

Zu den Pfosten: Unsere sind 7x7 und 240 cm hoch - die Querreiter 2,8x4,5 - die Sattelbalken 4x6 
Bei der Höhe bedenke, das die Rose ja auch unterhalb der Sattelbalken wächst und man bequem durchgehen kann. Bei uns ist das der Hauptzugang zum Garten , deswegen haben wir da lieber 2,40 höhe genommen.
Was fuer eine Rose planst Du denn ? 

Wenn Du diese Kastanienrollzäune meinst , so würd ich die eher mit irgendwelchen rustikaleren Pfosten kombinieren, z.B. nen geschältes Rundholz. Wo es hinpasst find ich diese Zäune sehr schön, aber zu was gehobeltem passen die eigentlich nicht so meiner Meinung. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Kolja (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Wolf,

ja, ich meine die Kastanienrollzäune. Ich mag sie. Brauche aber leider nirgendwo einen Zaun. Hier ist schon alles vermaschendrahtet.
Als mir der in den Sinn kam, sah ich mich plötzlich in einer __ Laube im Süden, mit __ Wein berankt, Sonnenstreifen, Rosenduft, Rotwein und Oliven. Muss ich mal überlegen.

7x7 ist ja grazil. Das könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Ich habe mal was "gezeichnet":
Die Holzvariante

 

aus Metall
 

Ich glaube, ich habe gestern "meine" Rose gefunden. Lt. Forum.planten ist sie robust, winterfest, und ich kann sie schön um Gerüste __ winden. 


Tata, die Kirschrose


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Die 2. Variante Metallrosenbogen stehen bei Hornbach - hab ich mir als Garteneingang gekauft - eine Tür ist da ebenfalls integrierbar. Diese sind als 4 Kant Rohr verschweißt und verzinkt. - Preis (ich glaib so 100 €) Leistung ist top.

Mit dünnen vermaschendratheten Sachen wäre ich vorsichtig, rosten ruck zuck durch. Beachte auch die evtl. Schneelast


----------



## Kolja (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Ralf,

Danke. Ich habe gerade mal geguckt. Der nächste Hornbach ist in Dortmund. Mal sehen. 

Den Maschendraht habe ich als Zaun zum Nachbarn, der war schon da, als wir das Haus übernommen haben. Noch mehr davon wollte ich nicht verarbeiten. 

Was ich nicht verstehe. Was suchst Du denn jetzt? Wenn der von Hornbach gut ist, warum nicht den?


----------



## Kolja (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

noch vergessen.

Online ist der Bogen bei Hornbach leider nicht zu sehen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hi Andea,

diese starken Hornbach Rosenbögen standen noch zu Hauf bei unserem in GE. Schau mal in der Abteilung wo auch Schutzgitter für Kellerfenster (also diese Ziergitter + Türklinken/ Schlösser) zu finden sind.

Diese Bögen haben einen Innendurchmesser von 1,10m glaub ich. An meiner Einfahrt habe ich an diesem Wilden __ Wein angepflanzt, der lässt sich noch gut beschneiden so dass der Durchgang nicht zu eng wird. 

In meinem anderen Durchgangsbereich zum Hauptgarten habe ich momentan eine Durchgangsbreite von 1,30 + x und an diesem durchrosteten hängt ziemlich dickes __ Efeu - hier wollte ich auf jeden Fall einen breiteren Durchgang haben.

Alternativ kannst Du unter dem vorhandenen Zaun noch etwas (Metallstäbe ?) im oberen Bereich, also da wo die Last entsteht anbringen so dass diese zusätzlich gestützt wird.

PS: ruf da lieber mal vorher an und lass dich mit der Abteilung wo es Türklinken/ Schlösser gibt verbinden und frag nach ob die welche da haben


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Schöne Rose hast Du da ausgesucht , fuer mich leider nicht hoch genug ... wir werden wohl eine "Sympathie"  oder eine "Dans du feu" nehmen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## mareike (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Andrea,

die Heringe waren ca. 30 cm lang. Ich hatte mir im Baumarkt ein Plastikrohr gekauft ca. 10 cm Durchmesser. Ich hatte das Rohr halbiert, so daß es ca. 35 cm lang war und in die Erde gegraben, mit Zement gefüllt und die Heringe rein getan. Hält schon etliche Jahre und ist ganz einfach.

Ich wünsche dir, daß du den passenden Bogen findest.

 :cu mareike


----------



## Kolja (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

@Ralf
Dann werde ich mal sehen, ob sie in Dortmund vorrätig sind und evtl. am Samstag hinfahren.

@Wuzzel
Oh, Rote. Auch sehr schön. Aber ich will mir jetzt keine andere mehr aussuchen.  So eine Vielfalt, Stunden habe ich mit Zeitschriften, Büchern, Foren, Versandhandel verbracht. Jetzt muss es mal gut sein.

@Mareike
Das hört sich gut an. Soviel Beton kann ich noch vertragen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

mach ggf. Dachgepcäkträger drauf uns nimm Seile mit falls Du keinen Transporter hast, das Ding ist glaub ich 2,40m hoch und 1,10 breit

kauf Dir da noch den baumit Estrichbeton 2-3x um ein Fundament zu gießen und + 4 x 10er Dübel und entsprechende M Kopfschrauben

Ich hab meinen mit Zinkreiniger von Hamerit gereinigt + passende Zinkgrundierung aufgetragen + mit weißer Metallfarbe gestrichen.

Oben im Bogenbereich sind kleine Löcher gebohrt warum auch immer, ich hab sie bei mir mit Acryl zu gemacht und dann grundiert damit da kein Regenwasser reinkommt welches evtl. in den Holmen stehen bleiben könnte.

Achtung, die Bögen haben schon ihr Gewicht, 2 Personen brauchst Du schon um die aufzuladen


----------



## Kolja (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Hallo Ralf,

oha, 1,10 x 2,40 am Stück. Danke für den Tipp. 
Dann müssen wir wohl zu zweit fahren und vorher das Auto bzw. den Hänger ausmessen.
Beton, Dübel und Schrauben sind noch reichlich in diesem Baustellengarten vorhanden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

jepp, bei 2en brauchst ordentlich Hänger Platz - die cm Daten sind aber momentan nur so aus dem Kopf - ich schlage vor, Du rufst vorher mal da an und fragst nach den genauen Daten. Rotes Fähnchen fürs Hängerchen bei Überlänge nicht vergessen 

Ich hatte mir damals den Hornbachtransporter ausgeliehen - für wenige km ist das ok 

Schau Dir alle genau an, ich hatte welche in der Hand wo ein Holm unten zu kurz war und das ganze ding auf dem Standfuß somit wewackelt hat.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

Andrea,
ja das stimmt ... mit Rosen aussuchen kann man einige Tage zubringen , warum soll es Dir da besser gehen als mir ? Ja, wir haben ne rotebestellt, weil eigentlich sollte das ja erst nur eine Rankhilfe werden und nu sind es zwi geworden. Für die ersten war schon ne weisse bestellt. und weiß und rot konbiniert ist halt so ein richtig schön kitschiger Klassiker  
Das dumme beim Aussuchen ist ja, das man eigentlich eine bestellen möchte, nachher aber vier oder fünf gekauft hat  so ist uns noch ne Acapella, und ne Comte du chambord mit in den Warenkorb gehüpft. Ein Plätzchen findet man ja immer. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenzwerg123 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rosenbogen*

So Rankenhilfen sind nicht schlecht. Leider dauert es immer mehrere Jahre bis die Rosen dort komplett hochgewachsen sind. Aber das sieht alles sehr gut aus


----------

